# 1001 reasons why freemasonry is evil....



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

just some info on a cult that needs to be exposed.... it appears there is a some of these cult members infiltrating this spiritual forum....  

enjoy!     

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Evils in Government/Federal Reserve Scam/satan_on_our_dollar.htm

http://www.cuttingedgeministries.net/free10.html

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/symbology/1o5.htm

http://www.ephesians5-11.org/gllink.htm

http://www.godonthe.net/cme/links/masons.htm

http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/masonry4.htm

Hogger


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you know that all the modern buildings in Israel are built with Masonic symbols and architecture ?

http://www.cuttingedge.org/news/n1874.cfm


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Did you know that all the modern buildings in Israel are built with Masonic symbols and architecture ?
> 
> http://www.cuttingedge.org/news/n1874.cfm



did you know that all of the buildings in your glorious capital (DC) are masonic...???  (please dont capitalize "mason")...


http://watch.pair.com/mason.html

Hogger


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2009)

...oh lordy....here we go.....


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> did you know that all of the buildings in your glorious capital (DC) are masonic...???  (please dont capitalize "mason")...
> 
> Hogger


Of Course whom do you think runs the new World order ? It says it right on the dollar bill, why can't you capitalized Masons ? I sthat like a secret thing,LOL

Did you know that the 6 pointed star is really not a Jewish symbol but a demonic symbol and yet it is found in the flag of Israel ? and synagogues ?
A ver small group of Jewish believer are trying to remove it and replace it with the Minorah.


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Of Course whom do you think runs the new World order ? It says it right on the dollar bill, why can't you capitalized Masons ? I sthat like a secret thing,LOL
> 
> Did you know that the 6 pointed star is really not a Jewish symbol but a demonic symbol and yet it is found in the flag of Israel ? and synagogues ?
> A ver small group of Jewish believer are trying to remove it and replace it with the Minorah.



low, i am all about learning... please teach me something that i dont know....  

Hogger


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> low, i am all about learning... please teach me something that i dont know....
> 
> Hogger





If you are sincerely ''all about learning '' you should have a real face to face conversation with a REAL Mason .As you probably know ,you can find a website that supports any position you want to take.I am curious as to where the Masons have'' infiltrated ''.


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

roothog said:


> it wouldn't surprise me in the least, if a rep. of ol Fidel Castro might show up here, and want to start buying discount chicken, or some such?? sorry, off-topic.
> 
> the Masons? i've heard of them folks. weren't they members of a big development company or something?  maybe that's someone else, not sure?



earl, would you please answer roots question....? you are the #1 mason on this forum... probably a 33rd degree... help root out, would ya...?

you are a real mason... why should i go anywhere else than to you...?  i think i saw you out yesterday wearing the little shriner hat out on bells ferry rd... begging for money from people in their car...   was that you?





Hogger


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...oh lordy....here we go.....



Again...


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Again...



i am guessing that the topic of the masons is not new around here??? i dont mean to dig up old dirt, but earl needs to understand that there is nothing good found in masonry...


Hogger


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> i am guessing that the topic of the masons is not new around here???
> 
> 
> Hogger



Its been talked about once or twice......


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

fulldraw74 said:


> Its been talked about once or twice......



well, one more go around won't hurt, will it?

Hogger


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> earl, would you please answer roots question....? you are the #1 mason on this forum... probably a 33rd degree... help root out, would ya...?
> 
> you are a real mason... why should i go anywhere else than to you...?  i think i saw you out yesterday wearing the little shriner hat out on bells ferry rd... begging for money from people in their car...   was that you?
> 
> Hogger



I am a Mason as well. Believe me I have heard it all and for many years. If I told you anything truthful I doubt you'd believe. Much like some of the discussions here in the past,no need in trying to convince those that won't hear. If you'd like to do a search on Masons discussed in this forum you'll find enough reading to fill your time for a while.So Masons have infiltrated the Mod group as well.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 7, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...oh lordy....here we go.....





dutchman said:


> Again...





fulldraw74 said:


> Its been talked about once or twice......





op2:


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I am a Mason as well. Believe me I have heard it all and for many years. If I told you anything truthful I doubt you'd believe. Much like some of the discussions here in the past,no need in trying to convince those that won't hear. If you'd like to do a search on Masons discussed in this forum you'll find enough reading to fill your time for a while.So Masons have infiltrated the Mod group as well.



sorry to hear that. i pray that you will review the websites i have shared and do some praying.... i dont share truth to insult people but to help them.  the word "truth" is mentioned in the Bible over 200, times so it must be important to God... my goal is that we all find it....

Hogger


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> earl, would you please answer roots question....? you are the #1 mason on this forum... probably a 33rd degree... help root out, would ya...?
> 
> you are a real mason... why should i go anywhere else than to you...?  i think i saw you out yesterday wearing the little shriner hat out on bells ferry rd... begging for money from people in their car...   was that you?
> 
> ...



After all the strokes I have had ,I do ,on occasion, forget that  I said something .Where did I proclaim membership in this fine organization ?
I'm glad it wasn't me on Bell's. Did you run over him or was it a near miss?
I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you have a phobia concerning clowns, little cars, and burn hospitals.


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

but earl needs to understand that there is nothing good found in masonry...quote

Them folks in Florida with masonry homes think they hold up better in hurricanes.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> just some info on a cult that needs to be exposed.... it appears there is a some of these cult members infiltrating this spiritual forum....
> 
> enjoy!
> 
> ...



Sir you have absolutely no idea or knowledge of what your talking about. I can assure you that I know positively you know nothing.  My father, grandfather and great grandfather would tell you a few other things but I have to be nice on this forum. It is ignorant people who lacks facts that are the best trouble makers. No surprise to me as they have nothing else to do ! My advise to you would be to ask one to be one ! God bless you because you need it ! And that my friend is on the square !


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

roothog , in a word, noooooooooooooooooooooooo.
Let's keep religion and government as far away from each other as possible . They do not make good playmates. IMHO


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 7, 2009)

This is a debate, not an attack of each others beliefs..   This thread is very close to be closed.  I suggest getting back to basics of the discussion.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2009)

Funny thing about the advertisement on this thread.



Now...since I'm a straight man and those are white gloves....hmmm...I'm not joining for white gloves...that is for sure


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> sorry to hear that. i pray that you will review the websites i have shared and do some praying.... i dont share truth to insult people but to help them.  the word "truth" is mentioned in the Bible over 200, times so it must be important to God... my goal is that we all find it....
> 
> Hogger


 I like most, need all the Prayers I can get and thank you for spending time in Prayer for me.I have seen the sites and I am familiar with most.It is amazing to me what passes as truth nowadays.


----------



## celticfisherman (Apr 7, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...oh lordy....here we go.....



Hey the pressure is off the Catholics now... 

I'm not a mason but if the conspiracy theories are true... I might need to join. About time someone in my family got in on the loot one day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> well, one more go around won't hurt, will it?
> 
> Hogger




Yes, it probably will.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 7, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> It is amazing to me what passes as truth nowadays.


 
Tell the truth- Elvis and Hoffa are the secret heads of the Masons, aren't they?

It has to be true- I read it on the internets.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Tell the truth- Elvis and Hoffa are the secret heads of the Masons, aren't they?
> 
> It has to be true- I read it on the internets.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> low, i am all about learning... please teach me something that i dont know....
> 
> Hogger


Do you eat hogs ? The Bible says don't ! Did you know that one ?


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Do you eat hogs ? The Bible says don't ! Did you know that one ?



correct,.... the OT made swine unclean and Jesus in the NT made swine clean....


Hogger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2009)

*No fair....*



celticfisherman said:


> Hey the pressure is off the Catholics now...
> 
> I'm not a mason but if the conspiracy theories are true... I might need to join. About time someone in my family got in on the loot one day.



The Catholics got a well publicized conspiracy movie and the Masons got a treasure hunting flic. I think conspirators deserve equal treatment! There has to be a law about this!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Again...



...yep...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, it probably will.



I fear you are correct, Nick. But it won't hurt me. I'm done with this one. Y'all have fun moderating it...


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

roothog said:


> say what?? ya mean that 6 pointed Star is not a Jewish cimbal?
> 
> "as above, so below"  ... where did that phrase ever come from, pray tell?
> 
> it's beginning to look like that we're going to have to go back to the time that the Ancient Hebrews worshipped an Earth-based God, before turning their attention to the worship of the Great Sky-God?  Maybe LowJack will choose to enlighten us??


Read what Stephen Had to say Acts chapter 7.
40 Saying unto Aaron, Make us gods to go before us: for as for this Moses, which brought us out of the land of Egypt, we wot not what is become of him. 
Exod 32:1 

41 And they made a calf in those days, and offered sacrifice unto the idol, and rejoiced in the works of their own hands.

42 Then God turned, and gave them up to worship the host of heaven; as it is written in the book of the prophets, O ye house of Israel, have ye offered to me slain beasts and sacrifices by the space of forty years in the wilderness? 
Amos 5:25 

43 Yea, ye took up the tabernacle of Moloch, and the star of your god Remphan, figures which ye made to worship them: and I will carry you away beyond Babylon. 
Amos 5:26,27 
Then look at the star of Moloch
http://www.geocities.com/robertroberg/moloch.html
and
http://www.topical-bible-studies.org/37-0004.htm


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> correct,.... the OT made swine unclean and Jesus in the NT made swine clean....
> 
> 
> Hogger


Really ? where in the NT ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I fear you are correct, Nick. But it won't hurt me. I'm done with this one. Y'all have fun moderating it...





When it gets bad enough, it will disappear.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> Really ? where in the NT ?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Moderator...............get it off of here............I've finally had my fill........Being a Mason and a Christian.......I'm offended !


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> When it gets bad enough, it will disappear.


 
Which is why I'm only contributing to this 'derailment' below, not the thread topic itself  !



GoHogging said:


> correct,.... the OT made swine unclean and Jesus in the NT made swine clean....
> Hogger


 


Lowjack said:


> Really ? where in the NT ?


 
Here ya go:

*Acts 10:11-15 *


<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-27234 value="11">11</SUP> He saw the sky open, and something like a large sheet was let down by its four corners. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-27235 value="12"></SUP> 
<SUP class=versenum value="12">12</SUP> In the sheet were all sorts of animals, reptiles, and birds. 
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-27236 value="13"></SUP> 
<SUP class=versenum value="13">13</SUP> Then a voice said to him, “Get up, Peter; kill and eat them.” 

<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-27237 value="14">14</SUP> “No, Lord,” Peter declared. “I have never eaten anything that our Jewish laws have declared impure and unclean.<SUP class=footnote value='[a]'>[a]</SUP>”  
<SUP class=versenum id=en-NLT-27238 value="15">15</SUP> But the voice spoke again: “Do not call something unclean if God has made it clean.” 


*Footnotes:* 
Acts 10:14 Greek _anything common and unclean._


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Hey Moderator...............get it off of here............I've finally had my fill........Being a Mason and a Christian.......I'm offended !





Awwww ,come on joe . You got the Hogger prayin' for ya'. That should make you feel better.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 7, 2009)

Them masons are something else.  Give them a level and a square and a trowel and they came up with a glass jar.  That right there had to be a conspiracy.


----------



## chewie1014 (Apr 7, 2009)

I usually try to avoid this forum (Spiritual Debate) at all costs...mainly because of the narrow, uniformed opinions of a few who demand you accept their line of thought as fact.  It's this radical minority who make it difficult for the other 98% of us with a normal head on our shoulders to live and work in a society that is very much a melting pot.  There are literally thousands of websites out there that justify doing a variety of unimaginable acts, most too obscene or vulgar to list on this forum.  The majority of them use scripture, in various mistranslated or falsely-presented contexts, to justify what they believe to be godly (intentional little 'g' here) acts.  But since it's on the internet and mentions scripture, it must be fact.  Right?

Folks, here's what I learned...these people want you to disagree with them.  They want you to engage in a rhetoric the feeds their ego and overly self-righteous opinion of themselves.  They are not healthy.  Not because of what they believe...as free people they are entitled to believe whatever they want.  But because they aren't really interested in learning or in debate.  Only in bludgeoning you with the "truth" and refusing to permit you the same freedom of believing your own truths.  Believing anything other than what they tell you to believe condemns you to the Devil's keep because you don't have the "truth".

Seems there was a lot of that going around before a man name Jesus Christ came along and set the record straight on a number of things.  It isn't too surprising to find that some would return to such a tyrannical behavior.  I'm just glad that my redemption isn't dependent on Hogger's truth.  I find it in a higher authority.

And now I'll feed a troll...

Hogger - I have a very dear friend who is 33rd Degree Mason.  He is also an ordained elder (minister) in the United Methodist Church.  He is one of the most Godly men I know and largely responsible for my own call to ministry.

Must be the devil at work.  Right?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 7, 2009)

chewie1014 said:


> I usually try to avoid this forum (Spiritual Debate) at all costs...mainly because of the narrow, uniformed opinions of a few who demand you accept their line of thought as fact.  It's this radical minority who make it difficult for the other 98% of us with a normal head on our shoulders to live and work in a society that is very much a melting pot.  There are literally thousands of websites out there that justify doing a variety of unimaginable acts, most too obscene or vulgar to list on this forum.  The majority of them use scripture, in various mistranslated or falsely-presented contexts, to justify what they believe to be godly (intentional little 'g' here) acts.  But since it's on the internet and mentions scripture, it must be fact.  Right?
> 
> Folks, here's what I learned...these people want you to disagree with them.  They want you to engage in a rhetoric the feeds their ego and overly self-righteous opinion of themselves.  They are not healthy.  Not because of what they believe...as free people they are entitled to believe whatever they want.  But because they aren't really interested in learning or in debate.  Only in bludgeoning you with the "truth" and refusing to permit you the same freedom of believing your own truths.  Believing anything other than what they tell you to believe condemns you to the Devil's keep because you don't have the "truth".
> 
> ...



chewie1014.................Thank you sir !


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Which is why I'm only contributing to this 'derailment' below, not the thread topic itself  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I will apologize in advance and yes I know where I am going for even letting this question enter my mind. BUT.
Is this where pigs in a blanket originated ?


----------



## GAX (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 7, 2009)

earl said:


> I will apologize in advance and yes I know where I am going for even letting this question enter my mind. BUT.
> Is this where pigs in a blanket originated ?



Great goodness, the masons invented them too???


----------



## earl (Apr 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Funny thing about the advertisement on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Now...since I'm a straight man and those are white gloves....hmmm...I'm not joining for white gloves...that is for sure





I never understood white gloves or white under wear.


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> i am guessing that the topic of the masons is not new around here??? i dont mean to dig up old dirt, but earl needs to understand that there is nothing good found in masonry...
> 
> 
> Hogger





 You do not Know how foolish you are. I at one time felt the way you do because of ignorance, but after realizing the truth about what I condemned I see how Ignorant I was.

 No disrespect to you Hogger, but if you want to condemn Masonry go to Scottish Rite or The Shriner's Hospital and tell those families that are receiving free help for their Dieing children how bad those Masons are.

  I am Born Again Baptist Preacher and proud to be associated with the brothers of the F&AM.....


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2009)

And by the way there are people in the Church that are not truly Christians and likewise people in the Lodge that are not truly Masons...


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Which is why I'm only contributing to this 'derailment' below, not the thread topic itself  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Striper , God was showing Peter that he should go to teh gentiles also and preach the gospel to them, Jews Considered gentiles as animals etc.
He wasn't literally telling peter to eat unclean animals.
The Context is explain if you read the whole chapter;But Verse 28 is plain and clear;
1 And there was a certain man in Caesarea, named Cornelius, a centurion of that which is called the Italian band: 2 A religious man, and fearing God with all his house, giving much alms to the people and always praying to God. 3 This man saw in a vision manifestly, about the ninth hour of the day, an angel of God coming in unto him and saying to him: Cornelius. 4 And he, beholding him, being seized with fear, said: What is it, Lord? And he said to him: Thy prayers and thy alms are ascended for a memorial in the sight of God. 5 And now send men to Joppe: and call hither one Simon, who is surnamed Peter. 6 He lodgeth with one Simon a tanner, whose house is by the sea side. He will tell thee what thou must do. 7 And when the angel who spoke to him was departed, he called two of his household servants and a soldier who feared the Lord, of them that were under him. 8 To whom when he had related all, he sent them to Joppe.

9 And on the next day, whilst they were going on their journey and drawing nigh to the city, Peter went up to the higher parts of the house to pray, about the sixth hour. 10 And being hungry, he was desirous to taste somewhat. And as they were preparing, there came upon him an ecstasy of mind. 11 And he saw the heaven opened and a certain vessel descending, as it were a great linen sheet let down by the four corners from heaven to the earth: 12 Wherein were all manner of four-footed beasts and creeping things of the earth and fowls of the air. 13 And there came a voice to him: Arise, Peter. Kill and eat. 14 But Peter said: Far be it from me. For I never did eat any thing that is common and unclean. 15 And the voice spoke to him again the second time: That which God hath cleansed, do not thou call common. 16 And this was done thrice. And presently the vessel was taken up into heaven. 17 Now, whilst Peter was doubting within himself what the vision that he had seen should mean, behold the men who were sent from Cornelius, inquiring for Simon's house, stood at the gate. 18 And when they had called, they asked if Simon, who is surnamed Peter, were lodged there. 19 And as Peter was thinking of the vision, the Spirit said to him: Behold three men seek thee. 20 Arise, therefore: get thee down and go with them, doubting nothing: for I have sent them. 21 Then Peter, going down to the men, said: Behold, I am he whom you seek. What is the cause for which you are come? 22 Who said: Cornelius, a centurion, a just man and one that feareth God, and having good testimony from all the nation of the Jews, received an answer of an holy angel, to send for thee into his house And to hear words of thee. 23 Then bringing them in, he lodged them. And the day following, he arose and went with them: and some of the brethren from Joppe accompanied him.

24 And the morrow after, he entered into Caesarea. And Cornelius waited for them, having called together his kinsmen and special friends. 25 And it came to pass that when Peter was come in, Cornelius came to meet him and falling at his feet adored. 26 But Peter lifted him up, saying: Arise: I myself also am a man. 27 And talking with him, he went in and found many that were come together. 28 And he said to them: you know how abominable it is for a man that is a Jew to keep company or to come unto one of another nation: but God hath showed to me, to call no man common or unclean. 29 For which cause, making no doubt, I came when I was sent for. I ask, therefore, for what cause you have sent for me? 30 And Cornelius said: Four days ago, unto this hour, I was praying in my house, at the ninth hour and behold a man stood before me in white apparel and said: 31 Cornelius, thy prayer is heard and thy alms are had in remembrance in the sight of God. 32 Send therefore to Joppe: and call hither Simon, who is surnamed Peter. He lodgeth in the house of Simon a tanner, by the sea side. 33 Immediately therefore I sent to thee: and thou hast done well in coming. Now, therefore, all we are present in thy sight to hear all things whatsoever are commanded thee by the Lord.

34 And Peter opening his mouth, said: in very deed I perceive that God is not a respecter of persons. 35 But in every nation, he that feareth him and worketh justice is acceptable to him. In every nation, etc... That is to say, not only Jews, but Gentiles also, of what nation soever, are acceptable to God, if they fear him and work justice. But then true faith is always to be presupposed, without which (saith St. Paul, Hebrews 11:6) it is impossible to please God. Beware then of the error of those, who would infer from this passage, that men of all religions may be pleasing to God. For since none but the true religion can be from God, all other religions must be from the father of lies, and therefore highly displeasing to the God of truth.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 7, 2009)

You know the time is coming when God will Judge every man according to his deeds.
I don't see where we are appointed as judges yet.
SO I Can't Judge Masons or Shriners or the little league in My Area.
My Job is to preach.
Now All I know for a fact is Masons are involved in must of the governments of the World in some way or Fashion, even Israel was rebuilt in part by Masons through the Rothschilds, Is that good or bad, I don't know all I know they helped build God's Land back up.
Let Him who Judges all good and bad deeds be the judge,IMO.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 7, 2009)

I cant believe i just read all those ignorant post. Let me tell yall something. How can a group of grown men that get out and raise money to run a hospital for people that cant afford to go to one be bad folks. I am a master mason and the masons do good things for people who would not get it any other way. Yall grow up some folks and think before you make comments about something you dont know jack crap about.


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

Hogger


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> You do not Know how foolish you are. I at one time felt the way you do because of ignorance, but after realizing the truth about what I condemned I see how Ignorant I was.
> 
> No disrespect to you Hogger, but if you want to condemn Masonry go to Scottish Rite or The Shriner's Hospital and tell those families that are receiving free help for their Dieing children how bad those Masons are.
> 
> I am Born Again Baptist Preacher and proud to be associated with the brothers of the F&AM.....




my prayers are with you pigpen, and every other person that combines Christianity and the occult.... 



Hogger


----------



## auctioner (Apr 7, 2009)

GOHOGGIN I guess if you cant be one then you will never understand

As a fourth generation Master Mason I can assure you there is nothing in Masonry that will denounce anything your religion or beliefs in  GOD even Baptist lol  That is harmful to you or beliefs


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i cant believe i just read all those ignorant post. Let me tell yall something. How can a group of grown men that get out and raise money to run a hospital for people that cant afford to go to one be bad folks. I am a master mason and the masons do good things for people who would not get it any other way. Yall grow up some folks and think before you make comments about something you dont know jack crap about.



 amen brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

auctioner said:


> GOHOGGIN I guess if you cant be one then you will never understand
> 
> As a fourth generation Master Mason I can assure you there is nothing in Masonry that will denounce anything your religion or beliefs in  GOD even Baptist lol  That is harmful to you or beliefs




actually its, gohogging... anyway, just because you're a 4th generation fm, doesn't mean its approved by God.... sorry, no where in the Word did God tell us to join occult fraternal societies....


Hogger


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> actually its, gohogging... anyway, just because you're a 4th generation fm, doesn't mean its approved by God.... sorry, no where in the Word did God tell us to join occult fraternal societies....
> 
> 
> Hogger



 Tell me one thing you personally have seen with your own eyes from the Masons that is Evil.....Just one little bitty thing.....

  Not from your websites, but from your own eyes......


----------



## GAX (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> actually its, gohogging... anyway, just because you're a 4th generation fm, doesn't mean its approved by God.... sorry, no where in the Word did God tell us to join occult fraternal societies....
> 
> 
> Hogger



Hmmmm... Just have to jump in here...

Also, nowhere in the "Word of God", does it tell us to, "Join the Georgia Outdoor News Forum, and judge others".....


----------



## GoHogging (Apr 7, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> Tell me one thing you personally have seen with your own eyes from the Masons that is Evil.....Just one little bitty thing.....
> 
> Not from your websites, but from your own eyes......



ok,
Albert Pike's bold assertion in Morals & Dogma, that "Masonry is identical to the ancient Mysteries," which means that all their teachings in all their books are precisely the same as the Ancient, Pagan, Satanic Mysteries. [p. 624, teachings of the 28th Degree]

Freemasonry gives itself away more through its symbols than it does in its writings.  You saw in the analogy page of "The Matrix" that high level Masons praise Lucifer.  It is within these writings the "smoking gun" will be found, proof that Masons worship Satan.  Once this is comprehended, you will understand why "they" have been trying to keep this all secret.  If people really understood that Masonry is the worship of Satan, no one in their right mind would join.  Not only that but people would demand that this organization be outlawed.   You have a continuous public relations campaign promoting the lie that Freemasonry is not a religion, and is just a "good works social organization."   As quoted above, you have secrets within secrets.

Concrete evidence is then given by Pike of Freemason's worship of Satan/Lucifer on the very front of the cover of Morals and Dogma.  Pike writes a Latin phrase just below the round seal of "God,"  this is a phrase proven to be Satanic.

Any "Satanic brother" looking at this phrase would know that the contents of this book are Satanic.  They would also understand that the entire religion of Freemasonry is Satanic.

"DEUS MEUMQUE JUS" is this phrase.  The literal meaning is "God and My Right"

Doc Marquis says this statement is a typical one within Satanism.   There is one meaning within another with this statement.   The first meaning is that the Freemason can depend upon their God to determine their Right and Justice.  The second meaning is, since the God of Freemasonry is Lucifer,  Masons are saying that they are "using occult methods," through Lucifer, to achieve their Rights and Justice.    This phrase is very powerful and dangerous within Saanism says Marquis.   A Satanist knows the content within Pike's book is Satanism just by reading, "DEUS MEUMQUE JUS."  They don't even have to read the book, just the phrase to know.

The Holy Bible describes Lucifer as " that old serpent, called the Devil, and Satan, which deceiveth the whole world" Revelation 12:9 
Deception is a strong element in Freemasonry. The Masonic Hierarchy intentionally misleads lower degree Masons. 33rd Degree Freemason Albert Pike stated this fact well in his well known book 'Morals And Dogma', "Masonry, like all the Religions, all the Mysteries conceals its secrets from all except the Adepts and Sages, or the Elect, and uses false explainations and misinterpretations of its symbols to mislead those who deserve only to be mislead...page 104-105 The Blue Degrees are but the outer court or portico of the Temple. Part of the symbols are displayed there to Initiate, but he is intentionally misled by false interpretations. It is not intended that he shall understand them, but it is intended he shall imagine he understands them." page 819
Albert Pike was a Luciferian (Follower of Lucifer) who confessed Lucifer as his own god. (see his quote below) He was the former Sovereign Grand Commander of the Supreme Council of Grand Sovereign Inspectors General of the 33rd Degree. There is also very strong evidence to prove that Pike founded the Klu Klux Klan.

'The Secret Doctrine' by Helena Petrovna Blavatsky 
"Lucifer represents..Life..Thought..Progress..Civilization..Liberty..Independance..Lucifer is the Logos..the Serpent, the Savior." on pages 171, 225, 255 (Volume II)

"It is Satan who is the God of our planet and the only God." pages 215, 216, 220, 245, 255, 533, (VI)

"The Celestial Virgin which thus becomes the Mother of Gods and Devils at one and the same time; for she is the ever-loving beneficent Deity...but in antiquity and reality Lucifer or Luciferius is the name. Lucifer is divine and terrestial Light, 'the Holy Ghost' and "Satan' at one and the same time." page 539 (Volume?)

Albert Pike 33°
"That which we must say to a crowd is - We worship a God, but it is the God that one adores without superstition. To you, Sovereign Grand Inspectors General, we say this, that you may repeat it to the Brethren of the 32nd, 31st, and 30th degrees - The Masonic Religion should be, by alll of us initates of the high degrees, maintained in the purity of the Luciferian Doctrine.

Do Freemasons worship Lucifer? 
Over the years, some people have claimed that Freemasons worship Lucifer, or Satan.  The truth of the matter is that the name Lucifer is not found in the rituals of the Blue Lodge, or the York Rite.  We do not believe that Lucifer is mentioned by name in the Scottish Rite degrees, either.  However, one of the "Sacred Words" in the17th Degree of the Scottish Rite is "Abaddon," the angel of  the bottomless pit, mentioned in Revelation 9:11.  

Worship does occur in Masonic Lodges.  One of the primary purposes of Freemasonry is worship.  That fact is clearly stated in the Declaration of Principles which is contained on pages 37-39 of the Indiana Monitor and Freemason's Guide.  (To examine the source materials, see footnotes.)  Masons worship a god which they call the Great Architect of the Universe.  The symbol they have chosen to represent their god is the All Seeing Eye, which the Egyptians used to represent their pagan god, Osiris.   Many Masons are well aware of the pagan connection.  It is clearly stated in a number of Masonic Monitors.  An example is found on page 116 of the Kentucky Monitor.  

Since Freemasonry teaches a false plan of salvation, Masons are not following in the teachings of Jesus Christ.  2 John 1:9 allows us to know that since they are not following in the teachings of Jesus, they do not have God.  Freemasonry is classic paganism.  1 Corinthians 10:20-21 allows us to know that the sacrifices of pagans are offered to demons, rather than God.   Although we can say with certainty that the god of Freemasonry is a demon, we do not know specifically which demon Masons worship in lodge.  We simply know that they refer to their demon as the Great Architect of the Universe, or GAOTU.  All demons are under the leadership of Satan.  Therefore, Freemasons cannot avoid worshiping Satan by proxy.  Very few of them realize the facts in this aspect of Masonic worship.  A great many Masons, even some who do not claim to be Christians, would leave the lodge immediately if the names of Satan, or Lucifer, were substituted for the GAOTU in Masonic prayers.  Satan would not allow that to occur, because the more effective lie is the one which is closer to the truth, without being true.   The reason that a name such as the GAOTU is chosen for the object of worship is discussed in The Men's Club, an essay on the Ex-Masons for Jesus website.



how many more do you need? i can keep going.... there is never a shortage of info that proves anti christianity to be evil...


Hogger

Hogger


----------



## GAX (Apr 7, 2009)

Great Copy and Paste...


----------



## ultramag (Apr 7, 2009)

Hogger

I am a master mason..and you are wrong..I believe in the cross and the blood..Jesus Christ is my savior..and i worship him...I am not a satan worshiper...You are not a mason..so you just think you know everything
Ultramag


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> ok,
> Albert Pike's bold assertion in Morals & Dogma, that "Masonry is identical to the ancient Mysteries," which means that all their teachings in all their books are precisely the same as the Ancient, Pagan, Satanic Mysteries. [p. 624, teachings of the 28th Degree]
> 
> Freemasonry gives itself away more through its symbols than it does in its writings.  You saw in the analogy page of "The Matrix" that high level Masons praise Lucifer.  It is within these writings the "smoking gun" will be found, proof that Masons worship Satan.  Once this is comprehended, you will understand why "they" have been trying to keep this all secret.  If people really understood that Masonry is the worship of Satan, no one in their right mind would join.  Not only that but people would demand that this organization be outlawed.   You have a continuous public relations campaign promoting the lie that Freemasonry is not a religion, and is just a "good works social organization."   As quoted above, you have secrets within secrets.
> ...



What you say is like arguing that Aladdin's magic lamp really exists. You read the book and believe it. None of what you say is true. Your only referring to what you read and that material is false. The internet is full of meaningless and false propaganda on Freemasonry. Most written by those who were denied membership or who were afraid of the truth. Being a Freemason, You know nothing about it.  If you would put your face on the turkey in your avatar along side the guy with the big ears, I could then believe you belong to the cult he believes in.  Anti American, Anti Christian. Now argue that !


----------



## ultramag (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> i am guessing that the topic of the masons is not new around here??? i dont mean to dig up old dirt, but earl needs to understand that there is nothing good found in masonry...
> 
> 
> Hogger



Did you just say there is nothing good found in Masonry?
Are you serious? You just absolutely do not have a clue what you are talking about..My dad is a mason and my grandfather was a mason and he was a preacher and led many many people to the lord to be saved..and i am sure that if he were alive today..he would have a response for you on here too


----------



## pigpen1 (Apr 7, 2009)

GoHogging said:


> ok,
> Albert Pike's bold assertion in Morals & Dogma, that "Masonry is identical to the ancient Mysteries," which means that all their teachings in all their books are precisely the same as the Ancient, Pagan, Satanic Mysteries. [p. 624, teachings of the 28th Degree]
> 
> Freemasonry gives itself away more through its symbols than it does in its writings.  You saw in the analogy page of "The Matrix" that high level Masons praise Lucifer.  It is within these writings the "smoking gun" will be found, proof that Masons worship Satan.  Once this is comprehended, you will understand why "they" have been trying to keep this all secret.  If people really understood that Masonry is the worship of Satan, no one in their right mind would join.  Not only that but people would demand that this organization be outlawed.   You have a continuous public relations campaign promoting the lie that Freemasonry is not a religion, and is just a "good works social organization."   As quoted above, you have secrets within secrets.
> ...




 I didn't say copy and paste me something, I said TELL ME SOMETHING EVIL DONE BY MASONS THAT YOU HAVE SEEN WITH YOUR OWN EYES...

 I can find websites that will say Jesus was a homosexual, will you believe them too?


----------



## radams1228 (Apr 7, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Hmmmm... Just have to jump in here...
> 
> Also, nowhere in the "Word of God", does it tell us to, "Join the Georgia Outdoor News Forum, and judge others".....



AMEN brother!!!!!  Preach on!!!!


----------



## PWalls (Apr 7, 2009)

3-2-1     Done and Gone

Closed

There are scores of previous threads and posts on this topic. Plenty of cut/paste. Do searches.

This topic is as bad if not worse than the Catholic/Protestand bashing we normally see here and I am going to just close it for good measure.


----------

